
Secret of Google's simple design: founders didn't know HTML - jcwentz
http://alan.blog-city.com/an_evening_with_googles_marissa_mayer.htm
======
python_kiss
Yeah, in an article, I mentioned this as one of the coincidences that made
Google fabulously successful. Have a look,

<http://shuzak.com/Personal/Article.php?Article-Title=Coincidences-that-made-
Google-successful>

------
vegashacker
"It was noted that the submit button was a long time coming and hitting the
RETURN key was the only way to burst Google into life."

I was skeptical when I read this, but I tried it and sure enough, if you make
a form without a submit button, hitting return submits the form. I didn't know
this. Neat! or, something.

~~~
paul
Don't believe everything you read.

<http://web.archive.org/web/19981111183552/http://google.stanford.edu/>

~~~
vegashacker
ha, nice!

